# Very Effective No Trespassing Signs



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

This is such an important issue that I think it deserves its own thread.

Need a way to keep pesky public servants off your property? Check this set of two signs you can pick up for $30. Made of weatherproof coroplast and fade resistant ink.

Frankly if I ever saw one of these signs on someone's property I would be heading the other way ASAP. They ARE copyrighted and I wouldn't want to mess with Ellsworth...

http://www.loghomebuilders.org/keep-out-signs










DONT TREAD ON ME​


----------



## 36376 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm seriously thinking about purchasing these. Thanks for posting these Mr. Calicoty.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd get a dozen or so, but they're made out of "coroplast", wouldn't last a YEAR in Arizona. Now if they were the metal and screenprint stuff the .gov / DOT folks use, then sure $30 may be a bargain.


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

CrashTestRanch said:


> I'd get a dozen or so, but they're made out of "coroplast", wouldn't last a YEAR in Arizona. Now if they were the metal and screenprint stuff the .gov / DOT folks use, then sure $30 may be a bargain.


Talk to Ellsworth. Maybe he'll give you a volume discount! Lesseee... $30 per year for Arizona residents works out to 8 cents per day. Still sounds like a bargain to me.

I believe you may be mistaken about coroplast. I think it's UV resistant. Eventually the ink will fade in the desert sun but it shouldn't be that big of a deal. 

I think I'm going to order a set as I'm pretty sure it is going to come in handy.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

3 signs on 22ga aluminum 69.95

http://www.narlo.org/sign.html


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> 3 signs on 22ga aluminum 69.95
> 
> http://www.narlo.org/sign.html


Looks good! Nice durable signs for sure and thanks for the post.

Since I am renting I will probably go with the coroplast signs. I think the red really makes the warning more intimidating. I have seen these signs in person. Trust me... I was glad I had a written welcome to enter that property!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey, I'm still trying to run a business here! Do you want me to go bankrupt? 

I'll go for a bit more class thank you...


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

MrCalicoty said:


> Talk to Ellsworth. Maybe he'll give you a volume discount! Lesseee... $30 per year for Arizona residents works out to 8 cents per day. Still sounds like a bargain to me.
> 
> _I believe you may be mistaken about coroplast. I think it's UV resistant. Eventually the ink will fade in the desert sun but it shouldn't be that big of a deal. _
> 
> I think I'm going to order a set as I'm pretty sure it is going to come in handy.


Thanks for the info. :goodjob:

BUT, we live in the desert, 3 km from the SUN, plastic here doesn't last too long (any plastics). Plastic planters, car door handles, bumpers, kiddie pools, garden tables/chairs, buckets, trashcans, signs, etc.. all last a few years and then poof either dry rotted or faded out or both. :teehee:

3 metal signs @ $70 = $23/sign over 30+ years is a heck of a better ROI if someone lives anywhere in the desert southwest. Compare that to the $30 plastic set that may last us 2 years max, not a very good ROI in our opinion.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> 3 signs on 22ga aluminum 69.95
> 
> http://www.narlo.org/sign.html


Thanks TnAndy, very cool, and looky there, they're "copyrighted" too.... hmmmm


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Nice fancy signs, in my experience, also come with legs.

They tend to walk off, with the first ne'er do well that comes along.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

texican said:


> Nice fancy signs, in my experience, also come with legs.
> 
> They tend to walk off, with the first ne'er do well that comes along.


Maybe mounted just inside the eFence at eye level could solve the walkin issues.


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Right after you put up your signs run a couple of bullets through them and maybe some other shot up items in the vacinity. Animal skeletons? Eyeglass frames laying around all cruched up. Dentures hanging from a branch, I dunno.... be creative!

Man I am going to WAY scare off potential customers!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah, I can see some kid drooling over those to add to the sign collection on the walls in his bedroom, or using them to swap for some other equally awesome sign...

I think a while back, Texican related how he or possibly someone he knew (I don't recall the whole thing) had decorated for Halloween in a quite... disturbing... way, and then left the decorations up as a deterrent. Now THAT might work better in this area than those signs. After all, the attention span and literacy level of folks around here that might trespass is that of a gnat, and they wouldn't understand what meaning the signs conveyed even if they *could* read them all the way through. 

Sometimes blunt is better.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

I have these signs, they have not proved to be a deterant. I guess we have a low literacy level. I plan to add two more...... Is there a God ?, tresspass here and find out. And.... Name badges must be worn at all times (then in smaller letters)so we know who to contact about the bodies. We often have inmate labor mowing the ditches and I open carry on my property. I am am old, fat, disabled woman who would be defenseless agaist wild dogs, hogs or snakes. And I have livestock. Our county still has open range livestock laws with ability to kill predators. I have enough ******* camoflage to make my house unlikely to be robed.


----------



## Palmetto1 (Sep 15, 2009)

No way any low life is going to stop to read all that. I like them but a I agree, blunt is better!


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you all mean to say that those illiterates WON'T pay attention when a couple of rounds go whizzin' by or they hear the poppin' sound? Not only would they be illiterate they would be deaf and blind as well. I disagree. People DO pay attention even to my beware of dogs sign. I know because they say so.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Common Tator said:


>


:bow:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when you put them up bolt them to the post set the post deep in concrete then put jb weld on the bolts covering the nuts kids who add signs to their walls get them with a pair of wrenches standing on thier bike leand against the post cutting stainless steel bolt heads with a hack saw that are covered in jb weld is quite a different trick than 3 minutes worth of loosining nuts then tapping the bolt out.

on the other hand when i knew kids who added signs to thier bedroom walls it was well before the advent of battey powered drills and sawzalls but genraly i still don't thing they would be carrying a sawzall

but just in case use metal pipe and fill it with conctete 

and or put the signs behind the fence like stated fences help people understand boundrys and a hot wire at the top of the fence is a good extra deturant


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Basically, in my opinion, that right hand sign doesn't mean squat for keeping many public officials off of your property. It all hinges on what is considered "unreasonable".

A simple inspection (which might be considered a search) would not be deemed unreasonable. Example, a noxious weed department employee sees what he believes is a noxious weed while driving past. The identity needs to be positively verified in order to send a notice of control. 

Another example might be a tax assessor measuring buildings for size or simply counting them. Not unreasonable as it is an ongoing process every few years.

Not an inspection or search at all, but how about a public servant coming onto the property to serve legal papers.

In all instances state or local laws give them undeniable permission to enter your property to perform their duty.

A law local to me is one that I do believe to be unreasonable--the right for a fire department inspector to enter your home to see if you have a working fire alarm. 

Sign or no sign I believe you would find yourself in prison if you did harm to a public official doing their sworn duty.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've never met a nosey government official who didn't believe that their "official business" trumped any number of laws, signs, or constitutional amendments.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I have to say. I really like California's Prop 13. Our property taxes are based on the purchase price of the property. They have no reason to enter the property. The can't see structures from the road, and our gate is locked.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

There's an uber-complicated formula they use here. I don't fully understand it, but essentially they get a multiplier from the state which is then figured in against the assessed value of the property. However the county can and will move taxes up or down on a completely different scale.

It's how my taxes went from $1600 a year to $4300 a year in only 3 years while my property value dropped by a third.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)




----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Cf


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

All the signs are awesome.
I have one on my back door that reads... Trespassers will be shot... Survivors will be shot again...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Our property taxes trebled this year because the assessor DIDN'T come onto the property. He couldn't see the barns, coops, apartment, garden and the drive just looks overgrown, so they designated it as "recreational" which is taxed at 3x the farm rate.

I figure it's a small price to pay to know we're pretty hidden 

btw, no signs other than the "no trespassing/posted" signs we need to have in case we shoot someone who's trespassing "accidentally". Around here a big fancy No Trespassing sign or aggressive sign is considered an invitation to visit.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

MrCalicoty said:


> This is such an important issue that I think it deserves its own thread.
> 
> Need a way to keep pesky public servants off your property? Check this set of two signs you can pick up for $30. Made of weatherproof coroplast and fade resistant ink.
> 
> ...


I doubt that the copyright will hold water, as much of the content is in the public domain. 

In my neighborhood signs like that tend to become hard to read after they are hit with .12 GA. fire a few times. They do look official.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Too wordy, most people will never read it.

Personally I like it short and sweet:




> There is nothing here worth dying for.
> 
> NO TRESPASSING!




How the heck do you post a picture here? I have a great sign I would like to post but can't figure out how to do it!!


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Gummit eggheads will read it!


----------



## dirty (Oct 14, 2005)

lots of funny responses.:goodjob:

i think the most effective no trespassing signs just need to be well kept.

i have the feeling that any no trespassing signs that are odd or threaten violence will not be a good thing. should you actually need to follow through with, even if you think you are in no way at fault. i feel safe in saying some lawyer will read those signs as premeditation, forethought of malice.

America isn't the same place it use to be. your property and property rights are only as good as your lawyer. don't have a lawyer you say.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Ernie said:


> There's an uber-complicated formula they use here. I don't fully understand it, but essentially they get a multiplier from the state which is then figured in against the assessed value of the property. However the county can and will move taxes up or down on a completely different scale.
> 
> It's how my taxes went from $1600 a year to $4300 a year in only 3 years while my property value dropped by a third.


When we moved in here the farm had been in the family for 3 or 4 generations. The old lady was paying $500 a year for taxes. We've been here for 15 months and just found out that next year we get to pay $2,555-and that farm we bought for $180K is now valued at $119K. Mazel Tov.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

What's an 'e-fence'? I've got barbed wire fences. My boundary is a mile away from the house... I can hear a lot of things... but if someone stops at my boundary, odds are I'll never know it, till I drive out the next day and see where someone stopped, or turned around.

JuliaAnn... yes, I had the halloween stuff up long (several years) after the holiday was over.

If things got rotten, I have plans for re-doing the halloween gambit, but only a larger scale. I keep lots of old sheets that aren't fit for beds anymore, but are perfect for flyproofing carcasses in the winter (kill a deer, clean it, dress it, wrap in a sheet, to chill out overnight or for a few days). I have lots of extra bones everywhere (my big dogs try and drag entire cow carcasses back home with them....  Take some rope, a bag of bones, wrap it up in a sheet, throw in some rotten meat, tie the ends up, with a bone or two hanging out, with a ketchup stain, and tie to trees, in trees, and scattered around. Drag out the two dead vehicles, put them in the ditch, throw in some bones, and again, some rotten meat... pepper liberally with gunfire... door open (buzzards will stinkify an enclosed area quickly).


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Now THAT ought to keep people away. Definetely some gruesome food for thought. 

There ought to be all sorts of things to suspend around the place, near the road, that would give people pause. I bet that even the most wasted meth head would understand the meaning of a slowly rotating, descending flock of buzzards. Surely a 'sign'. A 'sign' of something unpleasant.


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

My good Ozark neighbor put up a rough cut piece of wood that said: No trespas. Unfortunately the effect was diluted by later arriving neighbors that put up a purchased sign next to it that said: Private Road, Do Not Enter.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

texican said:


> *What's an 'e-fence'?*


Electric Fence


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I saw a sign years ago which I thought was funny, but I wouldn't put it up in case I ever had to use my rights to personal defense. The sign said, "IF YOU CAN READ THIS YOU ARE IN RANGE.":cowboy:


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Not to sidetrack the thread but one of the funniest signs I've ever seen was on the back of a garbage truck in Manitou Springs, CO that said "Satisfaction guarenteed or double your trash back".

I wonder if there's a way to translate that idea into an no trespassing sign.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw a truck once for a construction company in Washington DC. 

It was called "Holder Erections" and had a picture of a crane. I didn't think the sign was particularly well thought out but the driver of the truck had apparently heard all the jokes before and had no sense of humor left.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Septic Co. truck sign for those who've not seen it before: "Your #2 business is our #1 business".


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

My husband, myself and his two partners were just discussing our new problem and how we should protect ourselves best at our private, rural residences.

Our tiny, rural small business was just awarded a loan/grant to the tune of $,$$$,$$$.00. We don't have that in cash!!! It's reimbursment monies. With today's press release of this monetary award, and our tiny community where everyone knows everyone else, we figure we will now be the target of some stupid fools who think they should break into our home and relieve us of this "money". It was good that our two sons nearly 20 yrs old, who kinda blow off my warnings that "life is changing in America" took more notice when the business partners (world travelers) told some carrying heat- for self preservation stories last night. 

We do have a big loud dog who prowls the place and chases off coyotes. We also have a barky indoor dog- she isn't agressive just a good warning barker. We have to think pro active now and protect ourselves like never before. Our county is the second in the state for poverty. It ranks up there in meth and marijuana production too. Anyone see last week's NBC Ann Curry Report on Appalachia? That foodbank in the story is only 10 miles or so away. Unemployment is at 20% here...='s desperate people.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

I find answering the door nekkid usually has the same results 

fwiw I am 47, balding and 250# at 6' tall. I have gray in my beard and I am not chiseled from stone.

Of course, there is no problem for a concealed weapons charge, either


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

My son informed me that most of his friends will not even drive down our road. They think I am crazy, esp since I threatened to shoot one guy who just drove up asking to buy my daughter's '71 Challenger. It is not for sale. I think I could take advantage of the crazy thing and post a collection of signs down the fence line! Ha Ha!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

CrashTestRanch said:


> Electric Fence


Thanks! Never heard it called that... learned something today...

I already have a buzzard feeding station about 3/4 mile away... I put all my excess fat and meat scraps unsuitable for dogs (or chickens) there every day or two. Looks like a buzzard convention. Or like the wizard of oz, and hundreds of 'flying monkeys'... bouncing down the road, trying to get airborne.

...................
didn't mention this before, but one has to be careful (imho) about discouragements... a wise person (and hungry) might figure out if someone's going to so much trouble to discourage them from advancing further.... there just might be something they're trying to protect.... and then walk around the discouragement to investigate...


----------



## tulenut (Jul 31, 2010)

Personally, I like: " security provided by Smith and Wesson" and " I don't call 911". "Trespassers will be shot, witnesses will be shot twice"


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

Obtain official biohazard and lethal radiation warning signs and if possible find military type lethal warning signs to discourage entry. 

If one had predators or rabid wildlife that had to be shot, place the carcasses near where the signs are and string them out haphazardly to appear that they died from whatever is beyond the signs. 

Add to that additional items like what appear to be human corpses and obtain extremely rancid and odorous items that are refreshed regularly. 

It may require military style chain link fencing with razor wire on top around the visible entrance to go along with the signs, but I think that would make a very visual statement.

Perhaps add motion or heat activated sound devices that sound like the most blood curdling sounds imaginable. Perhaps even human screams and automatic gunfire simultaneously. Perhaps even have devices that go off in a random pattern at all times of the day and night so that even someone a distance away thinks twice before even getting close to the gate.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Seriously, the planting of dead animals, rancid meat, and body bags with meat and blood in them to appear like human corpses seems dangerously close to absolute proof of some sort of mental disorder. Who the heck wants the stench, the mess, the scavenger animals, the bugs, and possible disease from that stuff.

Heck if you are going to live in a compound surrounded by chain link fence that is topped with razor wire, and then labeled with official looking governmental or military no trespass signs, why not just find an empty cell in a prison?

None of that above nonsense is going to stop someone that desperately wants to get onto your property to do you harm. My guess is most people would look at the dead animals as a nuisance and the fence as being an eyesore.

A good choice of a couple of trained watchdogs, good perimeter lighting, a safe room, proper fire arms, and the most important of all...perfect planning for probable dangerous scenarios will serve you far better in my humble opinion.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

FyredUp said:


> why not just find an empty cell in a prison?
> 
> ... a safe room....


Isn't a "safe room" a self imposed prison cell? Just sayin', some food for thought ... 

p.s.
reluctantpatriot was joshin folks ... ound:


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey, it worked for Vlad the Impaler


----------



## keweenawkats (Dec 17, 2009)

In this neighborhood installing a fence on just our south boundary and posting the entire property boundaries has earned us the reputation of "weird, unfriendly, hostile" and a few other adjectives. It's been well worth the investment though as our land is no longer the local garbage dump, party place, free storage area or local dog walk.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

Riverdale said:


> I find answering the door nekkid usually has the same results
> 
> fwiw I am 47, balding and 250# at 6' tall. I have gray in my beard and I am not chiseled from stone.
> 
> Of course, there is no problem for a concealed weapons charge, either



Nekkid gets door knockers running no matter how young/in shape you are. Seriously. My poor wife gets so upset when I strip for the doorbell.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

CrashTestRanch said:


> Isn't a "safe room" a self imposed prison cell? Just sayin', some food for thought ...


Not the same at all. If every time I look out my living room window I see a chain link fence and razor wire I will always be aware that I live in a compound built out of fear. A safe room is prepping for a possible event. It allows a safe retreat without being an ugly daily reminder.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't know... if the fence with the razor ribbon is way out at the road, and way at the back and out by the side property lines, I'd never see it and thus never feel it was built out of 'fear'. I mean, me, personally, wouldn't think that it was built out of 'fear'. I would view it as a measure of protection. But that's just me.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

"If it's night and you're close enough to read this sign then you're close enough for me to warn you that you're too close. Move on and maybe the bullet will miss you."

"Don't do it. You don't want my dogs using your legs as a chew toy."


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

My neighbors sign..."If you can read this, I don't need the scope".
Matt


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

My Dad sent me this, I thought it was very funny and cheap also, lol..

"Southern style security system"

1. Go to a second-hand store and buy a pair of men's, used, size 14-16 work boots. 

2. Place them on your front porch, along with a copy of Guns & Ammo Magazine. 

3. Put a few giant dog dishes next to the boots and magazines. 

4. Leave a note on your door that reads: 

Bubba - Big Jim, Duke, Slim, & me went for more ammunition. Back in an hour. Don't mess with the pit bulls - they went after the mailman this morning and messed him up real bad. I don't think Killer took part in it but it was hard to tell from all the blood. Anyway, I locked all four of 'em in the house. Better wait outside. 'Cooter'


----------

